
U.S. Scrutiny Drives Away Chinese Tech Investors – The Information - rbanffy
https://www.theinformation.com/u-s-scrutiny-drives-away-chinese-tech-investors?shared=db55a14e8e0876f4
======
mtgx
Alternative title: Chinese backdoors and spying makes people not trust Chinese
companies.

Who would've thunk it?

